# Ipod Touch Apps



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just got an IPod touch for my birthday. I want to get some apps to use on it and want recommendations on what you guys like.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/battery-doctor-pro-max-your/id340171033?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D2

Battery Doctor, best .99 you will ever spend.

Otherwise I just use it for pictures and music and games.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Andy...take it back and get an iPad. Much bigger screen and more features. (I have 2 iPad's now...DW had to have one)

Apps..

Music - Pandora (free streaming music)

Social - CraigsPro, Engadget, Yelp, Facebook

Navigation - Motion GPS, Traffic, Red Light POI (assuming the device has access to internet...from a phone??)

Internet - Zillow, Google, IMDb, Gasbuddy

Business - SplashId, Skype

Travel - Convert Units, Wordmate, Alaska (the airline), Clock

Outdoors - Stars, pUniverse, Pedometer, Compass, Geocaching.com

Entertainment - Fandango, Kindle, Shazam,

Games, - Angry Birds, Doddlejump, Birdstrike, Labyrinth 2, UConnect, Godfinger,

Misc Apps - AppBox Lite, Mixology, iDonatedit, 100 pushups, Battery Magic,


----------



## betegreene (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's a bunch I like, I haven't included any games, way too many to choose from.

Weather Bug Elite - Nice weather app, can enter as many places as you would like
Road Trip - MPG calculator and tracker
Flashlight - sounds silly put it can be handy 
Apple's Map app is great for finding 
All Stays iExit - what's up the road?
AllStays Camp + RV - need to find a park?
CTRV Parks - same
Ambience (great for when your next to a noisy group)
Pandora - make your own music stations (and get a cable to hook it up to your radio)
Shazzam - what is this song?
Google Earth - always fun to see where you've been in 3D
iBird or Audubon Guides - what was that bird?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Pandora radio
Speedtest (checks connection speed)
White pages for looking up phone numbers
Solitaire
Isysteminfo gives you all kinds of useless stats about your iPod 
The weather channel
Paper toss it's a fun mindless game

Mike


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

camping479 said:


> Pandora radio
> Speedtest (checks connection speed)
> White pages for looking up phone numbers
> Solitaire
> ...


All that others have listed are good.I myself am not a big game person,but DH is and so are the kids so I do know some of them.
I like Bookworm the best game of all I have

The kids and I plan to get DH an IPad for Christmas( he has a 32g touch right now) but thinks he will like the bigger screen.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Stacey has Red Laser on his iphone. I don't know if it works on a touch, but you can try. You can scan the barcode on anything and find the least expensive place to buy it. We used it and saved a TON of money on bandages etc when we were burned in March, and just used it the other day on Seamus' dogfood! There is also a flashlight app that is useful.


----------



## RVdogs (May 5, 2010)

Reading all of your posts would lead me to believe you've stolen my iPad. I have almost the exact same apps!









Here are some of my favorites:

AroundMe- tells you what businesses are in your vicinity, contact info, and how to get there.
MotionX GPS Drive- pretty cool trip/travel app.
Google- voice activated search engine that will find anything. 
Night Stand- really nice travel clock. 
Atomic Pro- Atomic clock for that OCD person in the family who just HAS to know the actual time.
iTap RDP Client- to remote log-in to the server at work or home. Very reliable and works great.
LiveCams- set up some webcams at home and work. This app allows you to log into them and check in while you're away. There are also hundreds of CC cams all over the world that you can view.
Parks- kind of weak, but a neat app that gives you info on National Parks and you can keep a log of the ones you've visited.
Grog Knots- every knot for every application that you can think of, with video and verbal explanations on how to tie them.
Level- a bubble level to make sure you leveled your TT or RV. 
Smule Ocarina- Allows you to play the ocarina wind instrument and listen to others from around the world.
IMDb- internet movie data base.


----------

